# a new loco(german construction pics)



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/vi...mp;start=0

Follow the page # and see a real master creation...

Manfred


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing work alright, thanks Manfred. There are many many similar examples on that forum...some talented people out there! 

Keith


----------

